# 2 new pairings.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have paired these mice up 11/4:

*O1 litter:*

Vanaheims Lukas. Black tan. 42 grams









Vanaheims Aida. Black tan. 35 grams









Expectations: Black, dove, blue, silver, chocolate, champagne, lilac, lavender. Tan & self.
Surprices: Broken (Lukas carry broken, and moms grandma was broken)

Pedigree: http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... kuldO1.jpg

*P1 litter:*

Vanaheims Hasan. Blue tan satin. 50 grams.









Vanaheims Saphia. Blue tan. 42 grams.









Expectations: Blue & Silver. Tan & Self.

Pedigree: http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... kuldP1.jpg


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

lovely mice.I like the fact that you have included their weight.I did discuss this with wnt on another thread.We just never got round to actually doing it.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Update!

Both girls are pregnant 

Aida is +11 grams now:









Saphia is +16 grams:









Also i have paired Charat & Indira again in hope of getting more of the odd black marked pups (i lost all 4 girls from the litter  ) The 2 males are getting big and very pretty 

Charat. Chocolate tan. 41 gram.









Vanaheims Indira. Silver/dove tan. 45 gram.









Expectations: Black & dove, self & tan.

Pedigree: http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... KuldI1.jpg

And yesterday i paired Donkey & Tabasco:

Diamantens Donkey. Black tan texel. ? grams.









Vanaheims Tabasco. Bone. ? gram.









Expectations: Not sure since i'm not sure of the genetics on Donkeys mom... Any input wiil be appreciated 

Pedigree: http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... abasco.jpg


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Lovely tans. I do so love tans myself!!!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks tiny  I like tans too, and the more intense the better


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

what lovely mice- the blue Tan is a nice colour for blue, but as I expect you know blue dilution also dilutes tan, so you can never get the same depth of Tan as on any other tan. It can however carry good tan, but never show it on the surface. I see you have pink eyed Tans there as well, these could well be proper pink eyed dilution blue tans, in which case they will never show good tan either, but can be considerably improved by selection. The silver /dove tans in the uk are all pink eyed black tans selected for paleness to achieve a pale top colour. Therfore our silver and dove tans have a raging tan.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Aida & Saphia both gave birth monday.

Saphias pups:









Aidas pups:


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Beautiful chubby bubs! Congrats!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks^^


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

New pics of my pups 

Aidas 4 bubs - 1 black self male, 1 black tan male, 1 chocolate tan male and 1 chocolate tan female:

























And Saphias 12 pups; 2 silver tan females, 5 blue tan females, 1 blue self female, 1 blue self male and 3 blue tan males:

















Saphia is a good mommamousie - 12 fat bubs and she's in great shape, one can't tell she's nursing 12 babies


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

love the blue self and tans - gorgeous


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the silvers and blues. I'm working on blue tris right now.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks both.

Moustress, blue tri's - that sound lovely, ca't wait to see what they look like


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Update! 

Indira had 8 bubs yesterday - 4 pink eyed and 4 black eyed. Ca't wait to see some pigmentation and fur on these 

Tabasco had her babies today, but she ate them all  I'm so disappointed, i was so happy and excited - this was my first astrex litter  Now i'm considering pairing them again in about 2 weeks. I really want to get some babies after Tabasco, she's very sweet and loving, has a very good size and a pretty nice tail for a danish mouse 

Aida is due again in 2 days, so i'm removing Lukas today - don't want another oops


----------

